# Books that were ruined by the movie



## Len_5 (Apr 18, 2010)

There are so many movies that destroyed book series. I wanna see if any others are angry like me.
Two ex.

1. Eragon= stabbed at knife point
2. Golden Compass= the people responsible for it need to go swim with a tazer in hand.....or something like that.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 18, 2010)

While not ruined on a whole, minor points of The Lord of the Ring were ruined in the film.  Peter Jackson worked around them in his plot to make them fit for the movie version, but they still sit off for me now that I've read the books.  For instance, that only Aragorn, the Hobbits, and Gandalf were immune to the Ring (which is funny, because Aragorn doesn't do jack in the book with the Ring and Gandalf is heavily tempted at times to the point that he considers it a good thing that the Ring is beyond his reach after Frodo parts the Fellowship).  Oh, and that Frodo was made much more pristine and "clean" in the film than in the book.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 18, 2010)

Dune (the 1980's movie)
Jurrasic Park


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2010)

Every book-to-film ever made pretty much.

The only reason I partly enjoyed Eragon is because the dragon was so fucking adorable. Everything else was horrible.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Every book-to-film ever made pretty much.
> 
> The only reason I partly enjoyed Eragon is because the dragon was so fucking adorable. Everything else was horrible.



The Green Mile was actually pretty damn good.


----------



## Len_5 (Apr 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> The Green Mile was actually pretty damn good.



I liked green mile.....oh and In To the Wild.....it was rather somber though.


----------



## dresil (Apr 18, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Jurrasic Park



I would have to disagree.  JP was not really ruined by the movie adaptation, instead they left out some more minor details, (mainly the ending) but if you condense the book into three hours and squeeze it through the Hollywood rollers, I would think that this movie got off fairly well.

As for my contribution... the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.


That film was so fucking boring.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 18, 2010)

_The Golden Compass_ was alright to me, but I haven't read the first book since it came out, so I was kind of remembering as I watched.

I'm just _praying _they'll keep in the side-story of that scientist woman living with the Mulefa race (elephant people on wheels, brah) in The Amber Spyglass segment.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 18, 2010)

dresil said:


> I would have to disagree.  JP was not really ruined by the movie adaptation, instead they left out some more minor details, (mainly the ending) but if you condense the book into three hours and squeeze it through the Hollywood rollers, I would think that this movie got off fairly well.



Actually, I'm gonna disagree with you. The films good and I love it, but I still prefer the book. Then again I like the idea of getting the park back up and running again before everything really goes to shit.

In that respect, film and book are very different. In the film, the park could have worked well, but Nedry fucked it all up. In the book, after the initial rex attack, they get the park back into a semblance of order before the chaos theory rears it's head and the park systems are shown to be flawed and the fault of the creators.

But lets face it, the river scene would have been pretty damn awesome.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 18, 2010)

dresil said:


> I would have to disagree.  JP was not really ruined by the movie adaptation, instead they left out some more minor details, (mainly the ending) but if you condense the book into three hours and squeeze it through the Hollywood rollers, I would think that this movie got off fairly well.



I have to agree with CAThulu, they took the two books and turned them into three movies. Any details or events from the books that didn't make it to the first two movies were thrown into the third movie. And even though they had to adapt it for Hollywood they could have kept more of the original plot.


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2010)

Attaman said:


> While not ruined on a whole, minor points of The Lord of the Ring were ruined in the film.  Peter Jackson worked around them in his plot to make them fit for the movie version, but they still sit off for me now that I've read the books.  For instance, that only Aragorn, the Hobbits, and Gandalf were immune to the Ring (which is funny, because Aragorn doesn't do jack in the book with the Ring and Gandalf is heavily tempted at times to the point that he considers it a good thing that the Ring is beyond his reach after Frodo parts the Fellowship).  Oh, and that Frodo was made much more pristine and "clean" in the film than in the book.



But Gandalf pretty much forces the ring on Frodo in the first movie.  Though I don't remember much beyond that in the movies, it seemed to make it pretty clear that he could not have the ring or there would be some pretty big consequences.

I fell asleep during the second and third movie.  :\


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Deffinetly Eragon. I felt like somebody from the gamefly commercials after the movie.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

Even though it was years ago  that I saw it and I don't much care for vampire fiction any more, my head still reels with how bad Queen of the Damned was. I mean, it was pretty ruttin bad guys.

Oh and The Running Man. Just what. The. Fuck. They should have changed the name if they were going to mangle the story to such bizarre lengths. I'm glad Stephen King got his name taken off this, I would have as well.

I Am Legend and I Robot, those two really failed as well.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> I Robot.



I quite liked it. It gets a little silly in places "LOL MY VINTAEG SHOOS", but it's a decent enough action film.

Plus it has a cat in it. Oh, and Alan Tudyk.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

Bridge to Terabithwhatsafuckit


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

The Golden Compass made me cry at the end of the movie, you do NOT cut out the ending of the story.  Usually I can understand changes in adaptations since books and films are two entirely different forms of storytelling, but there are some changes that have no purpose.

That remake of The Time Machine was absolutely wretched the way they tried to "update" it with that retarded moon spiel.

Oh, and the Tim Burton Chocolate Factory film ruined the moral of the book with that sideplot of Wonka's father.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I quite liked it. It gets a little silly in places "LOL MY VINTAEG SHOOS", but it's a decent enough action film.
> 
> Plus it has a cat in it. Oh, and Alan Tudyk.



As action films go it's all right. I just don't agree with turning the story, or the concept even as the film has little to do with the book, into an action film. Or just generally when the concepts of books are taken, the film is given the same name and then the film has little or nothing to do with the original plot. It's the lazy man's way of making a film, in my opinion.


----------



## zesty (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh god, Sphere.  Make it stop.  I loved that book so much, and the movie just pissed me off.

I will heartily agree with Eragon.  That movie was just unwatchable, I wanted a refund after it :[


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 18, 2010)

Fahrenheit 451.

Holy Jesus.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

Godfather: The book almost ruined the movie :V


----------



## Smelge (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> As action films go it's all right. I just don't agree with turning the story, or the concept even as the film has little to do with the book, into an action film. Or just generally when the concepts of books are taken, the film is given the same name and then the film has little or nothing to do with the original plot. It's the lazy man's way of making a film, in my opinion.



It's not an adaptation of the book though, it's inspired by.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cirque du freak "The vampires assistant"


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It's not an adaptation of the book though, it's inspired by.



That's one of the problems I have with it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 18, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Bridge to Terabithwhatsafuckit


^this*100,000


----------



## Vintage (Apr 18, 2010)

the bible


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 18, 2010)

The Shining
Pet Sematary
Constantine
Conan


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 18, 2010)

Eragon was a shitty book first, so saying the movie ruined it is like saying that Hot Topic ruined Goth.  If they made the movie like the book, people would realize it for the rip off of star wars it was.

Running Man was a horrible adaptation that should burn forever. 
V For Vendetta had some major changes to it that left it off worse in the movie.


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> _The Golden Compass_ was alright to me, but I haven't read the first book since it came out, so I was kind of remembering as I watched.
> 
> I'm just _praying _they'll keep in the side-story of that scientist woman living with the Mulefa race (elephant people on wheels, brah) in The Amber Spyglass segment.



There won't be any future His Dark Materials movies.  The series was canceled in its entirety after Golden Compass.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 19, 2010)

agreed with the thing about Eragon, it didn't even last very long on HBO.
I watched it literally less than 5 minutes and thought "what in the heck? flashbacks 3 MINUTES into a movie?!" and Changed the channel instantaneously.


----------



## Spyena (Apr 26, 2010)

For me it's The NeverEnding Story. I grew up with the movie, and it was one of my all-time favorites. After reading the book, it really just seems to me that anyone who loves the movie has clearly never read the book. So much awesome stuff was left out or downright changed.

...and don't even get me started on how 2 shat all over the book.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 26, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> There won't be any future His Dark Materials movies.  The series was canceled in its entirety after Golden Compass.



Wat.

No...
NO

NONONONONONooo-- ;________;


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 26, 2010)

All book adaptions by Disney


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> The Shining



:1


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 26, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> All book adaptions by Disney



I was looking up on The Fox and The Hound.

In the book, Chief dies and Copper is shot by his owner.
Why Disney picked this story to make all lovey-dovey is beyond me.
Though I love the art style of Todd and Vixey.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 26, 2010)

The Lovely Bones. ._. I didn't even need to see the movie to know it ruined the book.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> While not ruined on a whole, minor points of The Lord of the Ring were ruined in the film.  Peter Jackson worked around them in his plot to make them fit for the movie version, but they still sit off for me now that I've read the books.  For instance, that only Aragorn, the Hobbits, and Gandalf were immune to the Ring (which is funny, because Aragorn doesn't do jack in the book with the Ring and Gandalf is heavily tempted at times to the point that he considers it a good thing that the Ring is beyond his reach after Frodo parts the Fellowship).  Oh, and that Frodo was made much more pristine and "clean" in the film than in the book.



The only real problems that I had with the movies were:

1: In the books, Frodo was 33 when he acquired the Ring.  When Gandalf finally came back and told him "the fuck this Ring needs to go" and stuff starts actually happening, he was 50.  This means that the research scene Gandalf did in the first film glossed over SEVENTEEN years that Frodo was sitting with the Ring in the Shire.  This was one of the major reasons why he finally succumbed to the Ring at the end, as it had time to work its magic on him.

Looking this up makes me want to read the books again ^^

2: Peter Jackson cut out Tom Bombadil, an awesome (but admittedly unnecessary) character whom Frodo gave the Ring to, and Tom simply turned it down for the lulz.  He could even see Frodo with the Ring on, it was just hilarious.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 26, 2010)

Books ruined by the movies?  Simple question, simple answer:

All of 'em.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2010)

I think you guys are crazy


Book to movie adaptations are a Hollywood staple

_the godfather
wizard of oz
grapes of wrath
_


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 26, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
The Tale of Despereaux
Prince Caspian
Lovely Bones
Lemony Snicket
Eragon (probably)
Inkheart
Wanted
And that's all I can think of


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 26, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> All book adaptions by Disney



Even The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe???


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

Eragon and Twilight

Twilight got its movie too soon seriously


----------



## Wreth (Apr 26, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Jurrasic Park



Yes!


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 26, 2010)

2001 is a nice counter example for the belief that all movies based on books are worse...


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> The only real problems that I had with the movies were:
> 
> 1: In the books, Frodo was 33 when he acquired the Ring.  When Gandalf finally came back and told him "the fuck this Ring needs to go" and stuff starts actually happening, he was 50.  This means that the research scene Gandalf did in the first film glossed over SEVENTEEN years that Frodo was sitting with the Ring in the Shire.  This was one of the major reasons why he finally succumbed to the Ring at the end, as it had time to work its magic on him.



Technically, he was corrupted upon his first handling of the Ring.  He never touched it those 17-ish years (I think it was actually about 16 in novel, with 17 being when he departs), and upon his first handling of the Ring he couldn't throw it into a fireplace.  A _fireplace._


----------



## Truth (Apr 26, 2010)

One flew over the cuckoo's nest. Read the book. I heard the film  had nothing on the insanity of the Native American guy and the part where the main character is a big, wide irishman with ginger hair. Did he have his cowboy hat?

I should see the film first before critizing it really, rather than going by what i've been told, but i'm afraid the images already created through the book might be destroyed with a more real reprisentation.

Oh don't forget Harry Potter.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Technically, he was corrupted upon his first handling of the Ring.  He never touched it those 17-ish years (I think it was actually about 16 in novel, with 17 being when he departs), and upon his first handling of the Ring he couldn't throw it into a fireplace.  A _fireplace._




You're right, apparently he left around his 50th, so almost 17 years.  But the ring didn't need to touch him to corrupt him, it's the RING OF POWER, it made him restless and want to leave the Shire through magic, maybe adventure somewhere.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 26, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> There won't be any future His Dark Materials movies.  The series was canceled in its entirety after Golden Compass.


Why do I have a feeling the Evil Empire of the Catholic Church had something to do with this?


----------



## Ames (Apr 26, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Dune (the 1980's movie)
> Jurrasic Park



Dune, the most fucking epic sci fi book ever written, was ruined by a movie that I literally wouldn't pay my own shit to see.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Why do I have a feeling the Evil Empire of the Catholic Church had something to do with this?



Because they absolutely did.  Based on a book written by an atheist, we can't have that, oh no!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 26, 2010)

Vintage said:


> the bible


 
They haven't yet made a movie about this...

But I am tempted....

The Ten Commandments blowed major ass, and the shitty, low-budget films on TBN do the Bible no justice for all the epic, bloody scenes... 

THE BOOK OF EZEKIEL WILL BE ONE LONG ACID TRIP, and THE BOOK OF REVELATIONS SHOULD MAKE PETER JACKSON SHIT HIS PANTS AT THE SHEER EPICNESS OF THE END OF THE WORLD.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Eragon and Twilight
> 
> Twilight got its movie too soon seriously



Both were shit books to begin with so what does it matter?

You can't really turn shitty literature into big screen masterpieces can you?


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Apr 28, 2010)

Wouldn't say it was a bad adaptation of the book but if Fight Club was more faithful to the book (especially the ending) that movie would be BRUTAL! IMO of course.


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Apr 28, 2010)

Cirque de freak. It just sucked


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I was looking up on The Fox and The Hound.
> 
> In the book, Chief dies and Copper is shot by his owner.
> Why Disney picked this story to make all lovey-dovey is beyond me.
> Though I love the art style of Todd and Vixey.


 
T-t-they what???!!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


Damn you literature, DAMN YOU!!!

*cries*


----------



## Altamont (Apr 28, 2010)

For those who claim the Golden COmpass was ruined by the movie, I personally thought the books sucked quite hard before any film version was released.

This is slightly unrelated, but the Max Payne movie raped the game series in the hole with its suck.

Oh, and Fahrenheit 451 sucked compared to the book.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Sphere was quite bad, and I like Barry Levinson's work. I haven't read nor watched Eragon, but from what I've heard the movie's pretty bad.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I was looking up on The Fox and The Hound.
> 
> In the book, Chief dies and Copper is shot by his owner.
> Why Disney picked this story to make all lovey-dovey is beyond me.
> Though I love the art style of Todd and Vixey.



Yeah, the book's more graphic than what the movie shows. I wonder how they picked this book and thought it would make a good family film.


----------



## Lukar (Apr 29, 2010)

Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 29, 2010)

The Time Machine.  All film adaptations of this book sucked.
War of the Worlds.  That latest version with Tom Cruise...  I hated that movie so much.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 29, 2010)

Attaman said:


> While not ruined on a whole, minor points of The Lord of the Ring were ruined in the film. Peter Jackson worked around them in his plot to make them fit for the movie version, but they still sit off for me now that I've read the books. For instance, that only Aragorn, the Hobbits, and Gandalf were immune to the Ring (which is funny, because Aragorn doesn't do jack in the book with the Ring and Gandalf is heavily tempted at times to the point that he considers it a good thing that the Ring is beyond his reach after Frodo parts the Fellowship). Oh, and that Frodo was made much more pristine and "clean" in the film than in the book.


 

While still not perfect the extened version of the films did add a lot that wasent on the theartical version.
Around a hour each movie.

It will never top the books tho.
In my opnion of books to movie that has been made, this one is one of the better ones.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 29, 2010)

Altamont said:


> For those who claim the Golden COmpass was ruined by the movie, I personally thought the books sucked quite hard before any film version was released.



Perhaps you are a heartless and unimaginative sod?


----------



## Rebel-lion (Apr 29, 2010)

what about Blade Runner?


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 29, 2010)

Rebel-lion said:


> what about Blade Runner?



The novella Blade Runner was inspired by was so vague it wasn't even funny.  I know I've heard stories about Philip K Dick bitching about Blade Runner, but the truth is, I think Blade Runner was a fantastic lengthening of a short story.   Only after the movie came out did the original inspiration , "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sleep?" get rebranded as "Blade Runner."


----------



## Aeturnus (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't say. I tend to stay away from movies that look like crap, especially if they're based off of a book. So far there are only two movies and books that I like equally: Johnny Got His Gun and Never Cry Wolf.

When it comes to Jurassic Park, the movie is okay, but when you compare to the book, the book bitch slaps it. Same can be said with the sequel.


----------



## AmberLi (May 5, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> The novella Blade Runner was inspired by was so vague it wasn't even funny.  I know I've heard stories about Philip K Dick bitching about Blade Runner, but the truth is, I think Blade Runner was a fantastic lengthening of a short story.   Only after the movie came out did the original inspiration , "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sleep?" get rebranded as "Blade Runner."



I've never heard of PKB bitching about Blade Runner. I've seen scans of a letter he wrote to the director prior to release praising how BR was a huge leap forward for films, and how it would change science fiction in films forever. He spoke of the movie and his book as two sides of the same coin, two ways of exploring the same concepts via different means.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

The Bible. D:


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 5, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Both were shit books to begin with so what does it matter?
> 
> You can't really turn shitty literature into big screen masterpieces can you?


 

SCREW YOU and screw your opinion! >


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 5, 2010)

i wish someone would make movies over the "left behind" series those books are epic and they would make for an amazing blockbuster with the right vision!


----------



## Stawks (May 5, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> i wish someone would make movies over the "left behind" series those books are epic and they would make for an amazing blockbuster with the right vision!



Hey buddy!

Kirk the Crusader Cameron turned the shitty books into just really shitty movies. 

Tribulation Force. lol.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 5, 2010)

Just made a quick scan of the thread.... didn't see anyone put down "THE LANGOLIERS" now, I'm not a huge Stephen King fan, but his novels are..... mehhhhhhhh... but I actually think the movie made the book better since it was the lulziest thing I've seen in my life. Wish I could have gotten rid of that movie the most efficient way possible... BY EATING IT! Langoliers are basically poop-nuggets with razorblades.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 5, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> i wish someone would make movies over the "left behind" series those books are epic and they would make for an amazing blockbuster with the right vision!



Like someone else said, Kirk Cameron did the movies.. and they sucked.

Just like the books.  They're not epic, they're just pathetic.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 6, 2010)

Pretty much all of them. Not so much because they aren't faithful to the book, since expecting every element of a book to translate effectively into film is ridiculous, but because they're shit awful movies in and of themselves. The only exception I can think of is the movie version of Plague Dogs, it's much better than the book because it doesn't completely pussy out at the end the way the book does :V .


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2010)

Eragon didn't seem worth a movie to begin with, silly book.


----------



## Attaman (May 7, 2010)

Disregard Grey Husky's opinions, he feels _Twilight_ and _Eragon_ were grossly misrepresented and finds _Left Behind_ an epic series.  :mrgreen:

And, while it's not out yet, I feel safe putting the _Hyperion_ film in the works on this list.


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Hmm... every time a book is made, than a movie is made of it. A TV series usually isn't bad. Take M*A*S*H for an example.


----------



## Stawks (May 9, 2010)

Looks like we won't be adding Neuromancer to this list.

Motherfucking Vincenzo Natali directing.

God dammit yes.


----------

